# 3BLD algset for 2-flip (including buffer) and 2 swap



## abunickabhi (Apr 22, 2021)

Background: I have been using 2-flip(including UF buffer) and floating 2-flip for a while.2-flip(including buffer) is intuitive as it is 2 comms, floating 2-flip consist of algs taken from floating buffer comms sometimes.
Also I have been using 2e2e(including UF buffer) for a while, and there are a ton of algorithms to work on. I have not tried or learnt floating 2e2e yet.

I would like to know if anyone has generated algs which are 2-flip(including UF buffer), and a 2e somewhere in the remaining edges. Since they occur quite a lot in not so good scrambles, and I do not have a good way of dealing with it. Currently I do 2-comms, to solve the 2-flip (one edge and the buffer), and then a 2e2e alg.

But I would love to see if one algset is possible for such cases!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

set up to the H+Z cases in this algsheet?


----------

